
State of OpenSource Security - yctrl
https://snyk.io/stateofossecurity/
======
yctrl
A test of 430,000 sites showed that 77% of them run at least one front-end
library with a known security vulnerability, That's crazy must be a better way
to handle vulnerabilities

